# stand up bord



## grid ninja (Mar 21, 2010)

just finished a new target store in Tulsa stud up 14'4" bord on hole sales floor wasn't that bad . thats the tallest bord i ever hung .140,000 ft' of ceiling grid . :donatello: grid ninja


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT (Dec 19, 2008)

NICE...hook me up


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

did u buy 16 fters?


----------



## grid ninja (Mar 21, 2010)

joepro0000 said:


> did u buy 16 footers?


no i ordered 14ft 4 xp board had 14 ft ceiling. toped it out from their :donatello:


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

This is why I get annoyed with improper spelling... I can't even understand his gibberish!


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

In this case I agree ******. I think this is a completely different language. Any interpreters handy?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

As a drywaller, and not an english teacher, I understood him perfectly,,, or should I say purrfictley?


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

I see here by our manufacture they actuallly have a 9 mtr. (30 ft.) board you would need a large crew to handle those. I sure would not like to be the one hanging them.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Damn, 30 ft. boards....ummm, no thank you.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I am thinking of using 16 fters on those demising walls in commerical jobs with 20ft decks. Then split an 8 fter. Because most ceilings fall in at 12 ft, and you have the joint right there.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

joe, you might check with your supplier....here in indy, 5/8 rock the biggest you can get without special ordering is 14ft..I have to buy a whole semi load for special orders

not to count the weight factor in...14's are heavy enough...lol


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

If you order it ahead of time, they will make it any length or width you want. Its sold by the square ft.


----------

